# Breeding leos



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi. How do i sex leos? I pretty much know the breeding half of it, but incubation length and temp would be good.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

incuabtion temps, for females-24.5-27C an they will hatch out in 75-105 days, males 32-33C, equal number of males and females-29.5-30.5C


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Incubation time 45 - 65 days approximatly depending on the inubation temperature, the higher the temperature, the quicker they will hatch.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

hope this pic helps


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

:lol2: sorry being thick i didnt read it properly, my first egg hatched at 60 days at 83f,


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

just remember temperature sexing is not 100% reliable and the chances are even more less with the mack geckos.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

How mnay eggs can they produce a year then?


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

they can lay up to 8 clutches of 1-3 eggs


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

evilangel said:


> they can lay up to 8 clutches of 1-3 eggs


But for first year breeding maybe half that


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry 2 jump ur thread lol but wen do those pores start to appear on teh males? ssaying that, i have no idea how old mine is...


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> sorry 2 jump ur thread lol but wen do those pores start to appear on teh males? ssaying that, i have no idea how old mine is...


at around 6 months you will know if hes male for sure


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

u should be able 2 sex them at around 3 months i rekon, ive successfully sexed an 11 week old before.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

wheaty5 said:


> u should be able 2 sex them at around 3 months i rekon, ive successfully sexed an 11 week old before.


Yeah but sometimes you get males that dont develop their pores until upto 6 months, one of my males looked female until about 6 months and hes pores just popped up


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

ive had a few "late" bloomers, some males are o.k to sex, but ive had the odd male just "pop up"..lol


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

you can sex a male using a high magnification loupe at around 20gms, you can see the pores easier using a loupe and by holding the gecko under a light to help.


----------

